# Matching numbers on a 1969 GTO



## tigers87 (Apr 10, 2011)

Can the block and cylinder have different numbers than the vin#. Is the car any less valuable?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Matching means money......

Classic Car Part Number Matching Basics by Auto Media


----------

